# Form help! Any advice on my form would be appreciated....



## sunset park (Nov 5, 2010)

I know my poundage is too much on me but went on a boar hunt in febuary and wanted a little punch. I have been shooting since nov '10 about 6mths.
Any help would be awesome. I will be bringing down the poundage this weekend. This was from a field shoot May1

Draw length ok too?

26.5"
57LB PULL
HOYT ALPHAMAXX32
FMJ 400 27" carbon to carbon

thank you!!!:teeth:


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong, other than your feet are too close together. 
Curious, do you feel anything wrong with the way you are shooting?


----------



## sunset park (Nov 5, 2010)

I sometimes think my draw length is a tad short but used to it. Thanks for saying that but just wondering if there was any useful tips you guys can see that would help?


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Definitely lower the poundage and draw the bow correctly, the way your doing it makes it easier for things to get out of line, other than that, looks pretty good.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

feet a little close together,poundage a little to high, other than that i see nothing


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Your release is "dead".

This tells me you are anticipating the shot.

Heres a short vid on some good follow thru and shot execution. Watch how the release hand comes straight back from the face. They are just aiming. The shot is a total surprise.


----------



## sunset park (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys- very helpful! Keep em coming...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

sunset park said:


> Thanks guys- very helpful! Keep em coming...


Not much need to. Subconsciously nailed it.

There are several posts in this section on developing a subconscious release. It takes time but it's worth it.

In the video above, compare the follow through of first two archers. The first is Reo Wilde who is the best indoor shooter in the world right now. On this one shot, his follow through isn't very good. It's much better than yours, but it's the second archer has the follow through that you should try to copy. Or go to archeryhistory.com and watch the video of Terry Ragsdale. 

Before everybody jumps on me, I don't mean to critisize Reo or suggest that he change anything about his shot. Heck, he scored an X on that shot & won that tournament and a bunch more. He's a better archer in almost every way than 99.999% of us. But he is human & this one shot doesn't show good follow through. There are a bunch of videos on the net that show he usually has excellent follow through.

The second archer (I appologize for not knowing his name) or Terry show the sort of release hand follow though that you want to imitate.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sunset park;:cool2: this is what i see.. your punching the trigger,you have the sling way to tight. no follow through.......


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

aread said:


> The second archer (I appologize for not knowing his name) or Terry show the sort of release hand follow though that you want to imitate.


That would be Johnny Ingram..Texas archer..trained some under Michael Braden.


----------

